# Dr. Brush mower.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Any input, experience, or knowledge with Dr brush mowers?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have a DR wood chipper....thing is awesome to the third level


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good to hear I used to own a 1999 year model walk behind brush mower it was a beast just getting old so I sold it, and kicked myself in the butt every since. So Saturday I ordered a new one I bought the 34 inch cut pro model. I am looking forward to putting it to work the old 26 inch cut I had would cut just about anything you could run over.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Got here last night about 7.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)




----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thinkng about getting a tow behind to.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

NICE...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou. It is a beast.


----------



## 1FunGus (Nov 15, 2017)

They do what they're suppose to do, only better than you would expect them to do it. They are a workout to use on the walk-behind models, but they will take down anything that can still bend, usually up to around 4" trees in my area. Very well designed and durable.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Since I have been using it my lower back pain went away. It is amazing at what it will cut, and it runs so smooth I have to look twice to see if I turned the blade on. It has the brake steering like a walkbehind mower.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone know where the hour meter hooks up on this brush mower? Online says it has a pre out pigtail for the hr meter but I've yet to find it. Springs coming, and I was hoping to have the meter working to keep up with maintenance.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ok I found some info on youtube, and wanted to double check with our mechanical wizards on here. Do you just wrap the wire from the hour meter around a spark plug wire with the inductive style hour meter?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ok. I think I found it over on a new forum I joined today.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

There are bolt on hour meters that work on vibration,, no wires needed.


----------



## Hancock (Jan 7, 2018)

wjjones said:


> Ok I found some info on youtube, and wanted to double check with our mechanical wizards on here. Do you just wrap the wire from the hour meter around a spark plug wire with the inductive style hour meter?


Recently bought a used mower, checked it. Wire is wrapped around a piece I can't identify, meter works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it the spark plug wire? Do you remember the name of those type meters deerhide? Thankyou in advance for any help you can lend.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Wrap the tail end around the HT lead to the spark plug wjjones, this meter works on the electrical impulse


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

wjjones said:


> Thinkng about getting a tow behind to.


, will this be towed behind your new rider?, if this is the case, why not make an offset drawbar and double the cutting width of the rider and tow behind.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

No Sir its a walk behind version. I am planning to see how it works out, and if it doesn't then Im trading it back for a tow behind. I already spoke with the friendly folks at Dr, and they said they it would be no problem.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

wjjones said:


> No Sir its a walk behind version. I am planning to see how it works out, and if it doesn't then Im trading it back for a tow behind. I already spoke with the friendly folks at Dr, and they said they it would be no problem.


I didn't make myself clear enough mate, you said you may get a "tow behind" and that is what my reply was about, if you get a tow behind would you make an "offset drawbar" to cover twice the area with each run with the rider and tow behind with both machines cutting ??.

Or would you use the rider as the tow machine??.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Rider as a tow machine the stuff Im cutting is tall, thick, and brushy.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

gotcha!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I got to put a whole 5 hours on it before cold weather hit. But its fixing to start earning its keep.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

New hd brush cutter blade got here today cant wait to try it out that sucker was $80. I hope it does better than the multipurpose blade that came on the machine.


----------



## JCOutlaw (May 16, 2021)

wjjones said:


> Any input, experience, or knowledge with Dr brush mowers?


Hi, I have a DR Pro XL-30 brush mower. I just replaced the drive belt that was a lot of fun. While I was in there I checked out the clutch that God it checked out OK. I am having a problem with the wheels creeping. I have tried adjusting the cable, but no matter how much I back it off it still creeps.


----------



## StacyK (Jun 26, 2021)

wjjones said:


> Any input, experience, or knowledge with Dr brush mowers?


The DR Trimmer we have has been a LEMON from day 1! They blame it on the belt slipping, you put a new one on even when it’s not that old & it doesn’t last either. Don’t waste you’re $$! My Dad has a Cub Cadet & I like it.


----------



## JCOutlaw (May 16, 2021)

Hi Stacy, thank you for the message. I had problems with my DR brush mower, the Tech department were very helpful, they sent me the parts free of charge.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The inductive hour meters / tach / maintenance reminders are called 'Tiny Tach'... Go on the spark plug wire. Inductive signal.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

1FunGus said:


> They do what they're suppose to do, only better than you would expect them to do it. They are a workout to use on the walk-behind models, but they will take down anything that can still bend, usually up to around 4" trees in my area. Very well designed and durable.


Owning a tractor, a brush mower would do the job nicely, but for those without a tractor this is a great solution, especially in tight places a tractor can't reach. 

After 2 hours and the fun using one of these, I was totally whipped. Arms felt like rubber bands and my legs were sore due to holding a good stable stance. These machines are not for couch-potato sitters and think, I can just clobber the back 40. Nor for most of us over 40. LOL. My boys, sure thing. 

BTW, the harder wood and 4-inches will surely bounce you. Plus were eye, ear protection, and good boots with gription. Good gription gloves are an option.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

StacyK said:


> The DR Trimmer we have has been a LEMON from day 1! They blame it on the belt slipping, you put a new one on even when it’s not that old & it doesn’t last either. Don’t waste you’re $$! My Dad has a Cub Cadet & I like it.


My pa always used a Kevlar belt ordered thru V-Belt Supply. Never slipped with it nor ever got chewed up either. We've put it thru areas that are unimaginable and it grunted thru it all as a champ. The deck has war wounds to prove it. LOL


----------

